# Front end before disassembly.



## timthefinn (Mar 29, 2017)

The Bentley manual has the BMW procedure for engine removal which has you remove the transmission by lifting the rear of the engine, removing the transmission supports and drive shaft, then tipping the engine back so you can access the bolts around the transmission and pull it off from the back. Sounds complicated and who knows if I can do that on jack stands. Looking on-line, I found the DIY method involves pulling the entire front off the car so you can rig the engine and transmission straight out the front. So, here it is before I start on that endeavor. I have some repairs to do on these parts anyway. The marker light on the corner looks like it was knocked in and then glued into place. I'm replacing all the lights with LEDs to be more efficient, so need to fix that. There is also some clear coat pealing on the bumper I might see if I can fix or have fixed. Otherwise the paint on the car is in pretty good shape. https://zroadster.org/threads/remove-an-m54-engine.18079/


----------

